#ubuntu-us-sc 2011-10-26
 * Flare183 didn't get to put the meeting on the mailing list :<
<Weudel> might just be the two of us then...
<jbicha> what meeting?
<Weudel> exactly
<Flare183> rofl
<Flare183> jbicha: the one at 8:00
<Weudel> 30 minutes early...
<Flare183> tonight :P
<Flare183> heh
<jbicha> thanks for the invite... :(
<Flare183> Hey
<jbicha> lol
<Flare183> I posted it on the forums
<Flare183> My bad :<
<jbicha> oh, the forums that no one reads?
<Flare183> -_-
<Flare183> bleh
<Weudel> I tweeted it.
<Flare183> Weudel: looks like I failed and didn't get it right after all xD
<Flare183> I should have put it on the mailing list
<jbicha> I don't use twitter much these days
<Weudel> I also put it on G+ and Facebook
<Flare183> I would have posted it on the mailing list, but I've been so busy lately
<Weudel> We'll see who shows and go from there...
<Flare183> Yup
<Weudel> I tried, but it won't let me.
<Flare183> Those who miss it
<Flare183> Weudel: you have to subscribe to it lol
<Flare183> otherwise it won't work
<jbicha> oh, it's just a virtual meeting?
<Flare183> of course
<Flare183> on the IRC
<Flare183> Always :P
<Weudel> I did... I tried replying to an old post...
<Flare183> you can't do that Xd
<Flare183> XD
<Weudel> yeh...
<Weudel> then it redirected me to our bought up web page...
<Flare183> Weudel: its all in the email dude
<Flare183> you don't goto a page to submit a new one
<Flare183> lol
<Weudel> whatevs... we'll just roll with what we've got.
<Flare183> :/
 * Flare183 sighs, and continues to plan ignore the sarcasm
<Weudel> who knows... it's 30 minutes 'til and there's already 3 of us...
<Weudel> could always send one out to the mailing list now....
<Flare183> to late now
<Flare183> ignoring*
<jbicha> it's just IRC, 30 min is enough warning time, it's probably a good idea to still send the email
<Flare183> meh
<Flare183> give me time
<Flare183> done
<Weudel> cool
<Weudel> hello, scatteredstones
<scatteredstones> hey
<Weudel> just a few more minutes... we're waiting to see if anyone else trickles in...
<Flare183> hehe
 * Flare183 fixes the topic
* Flare183 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-sc to: Welcome to #ubuntu-us-sc | Get involved! Ask questions. Get answers. | Subscribe to the mailing list and frequently visit the forums and wiki. | We are now an OPEN GROUP on Launchpad! Invite your friends. | Identi.ca: http://identi.ca/group/ubuntusc | Meeting coming soon! Be sure to keep a check on the mailing list! | Meeting is down in Session! :D
<Flare183> date: option requires an argument -- 'r'
<Flare183> Try `date --help' for more information.
<Flare183> Wed, 26 Oct 2011 19:58:11 -0400
<Flare183> derp
<Flare183> almost time :3
<Flare183> Wed, 26 Oct 2011 19:59:18 -0400
#ubuntu-us-sc 2011-10-27
<Flare183> Alright now
<Flare183> Let's get his rolling
<Flare183> First off, Introductions.
<Flare183> Anyone want to go first? or should I start off on myself?
<Weudel> go ahead
<Flare183> heh, alright.
<Flare183> I'm Jesse, aka Flare183. I'm a 20 year old geek that uses Linux.
<Flare183> I've been the team leader for a while, and due to some real life stuff, I haven't been able to really do much with the team.
<Flare183> This has changed. And I would like to get this team up and running again.
<Flare183> Now, enough about me. Who's next? Or do you guys have any questions?
<Flare183> akgraner: Ping?
<pla> I am Patrick L Archiald (PLA). I use Ubuntu at home and at work. I am a MythTV fan. This is my first Ubuntu SC meeting. Just checking it out.
<Flare183> pla: Well, its nice to have you here, I'm happy to see you here.
<Weudel> I'm Jon, aka Weudel,  I work in Communications for the railroad.  I am a forum moderator on XDA-developers, and a hack lyricist/vocalist/blogger.  I am running Ubuntu Studio 11.10....
<Flare183> Awesome :D
<Weudel> and Chrome OS
<Flare183> Anyone else?
<Weudel> Stones?
<Flare183> scatteredstones?
<scatteredstones> I'm Bob, aka, scatteredstones. basically just a Ubuntu user for a few years. no expert.  running 11.10
<scatteredstones> not sure what i can do for the loco, but i  look forward to making some contribution
<pla> Is http://www.ubuntusc.com/ supposed to be the group's website? I had the RSS feed for it in my reader. Looks like only some French postings as of late.
<Flare183> pla: Nope, its a placeholder
<pla> k
<Flare183> and we're not going to be using that site for much longer
<Flare183> its going to be ubuntu-sc.org
<Flare183> I'm going to be registering soon,
<Flare183> and all of the members on the Web team will have access to it
<Weudel> nice
<Flare183> Alright.
<Flare183> Next off.
<Flare183> Topic: Where are we at?
<Flare183> Well to explain to everyone. This team is DEAD
<Flare183> Like you just died om minecraft dead xD
<Weudel> right
<Flare183> Anyways
<jbicha> akgraner is in NC
<Flare183> jbicha: yup, I know
<Flare183> he's my advisor lol
<jbicha> (she)
<Flare183> Since I'm so young and such, being a team leader is a bit load bearing
<Flare183> Excuse me
<Flare183> :x
<jbicha> I am a volunteer on the Desktop & Documentation Teams
<Flare183> jbicha: We've met I think
<Flare183> I'm not sure
<jbicha> Flare183: not in person I don't think
<Flare183> Nah, in the #ubuntu channel maybe
<Flare183> Again, I'm not sure.
<Weudel> so, we were in the "we're dead" phase....
<Flare183> mhm
<jbicha> it was this channel this summer
<Flare183> I'm planning fixing that
<Flare183> Its time for a change
<Flare183> I'm going to planning a Ubuntu Hour in Clemson sometime soon
<Flare183> That's later on.
<Flare183> If you would like to know what a Ubuntu Hour is, then check out this page: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/17/detail/
<Flare183> I think that's the right link
<Flare183> Next up: Website
<Flare183> Now who would like to be apart of the web team?
<Flare183> We're going to be using Drupal
<Weudel> No experience with Drupal, but I can give it a shot...
<jbicha> I know WP & MediaWiki & run my own website
<Flare183> Alright 2 people, anyone else
<Flare183> ?
<Weudel> I just mess around with WordPress a bit
<Flare183> Its the same thing really
<jbicha> what domain name?
<Flare183> Its not up at the moment
<Flare183> But its going to be Ubuntu-sc.org
<Weudel> hasn't been purchased yet
<Flare183> Exactly
<Flare183> Moving on. Lastly, activity.
<Flare183> What can we do, to boost activity in and around this team?
<Flare183> And what can we do to spread Ubuntu's "Love"?
<Weudel> Do we have CDs or anything we could hand out at the Tech After 5s and similar events?
<Flare183> Yes, we can order massive packets of CD's
<Flare183> and I ship them to you if you like.
<Weudel> I could man the Greenville one.
<Flare183> Alright, sounds great.
<Flare183> Anyone else?
<Weudel> What areas are we all in?
<scatteredstones> Charleston
<Flare183> I live in Oconee County
<Weudel> I'm in Easley.
<Flare183> And I goto college at Tri-County tech
<pla> Goose Creek which is near Charleston SC
<Weudel> Stones... could you go to Tech After 5 in Charleston and hand out some CDs and answer basic questions about how you like Ubuntu?
<scatteredstones> i could try. haven't been to one before.
<Weudel> looks like the next one's November 15th
 * Flare183 is glad to see people talking about this finally :3
<Weudel> http://techafterfive.com/ta5/charleston-sc/
<scatteredstones> cool. thanks'
<Weudel> and Greenville's on the 16th.
<Weudel> Doesn't look like they've announced where SELF will be held next year, but Greenville was one of the options, so we will have to keep that in the back of our minds
<Weudel> Anyone else know of any tech events we could get to?
<pla> Last I heard SELF was going to be in Charlotte.
<Flare183> I SHOULD be able to goto SELF this year
<Flare183> derp
<Flare183> not if its held there
<Flare183> Also
<Flare183> The robotics events
<Weudel> @ Clemson?
<Flare183> If you guys have any interest in seeing them, let me know we will go there together if you like
<Flare183> Yes
<Flare183> and Columbia
<Flare183> maybe FL if possible
<Weudel> FL has an awesome LoCo that can take care of themselves :D
<Flare183> xD
<Flare183> Weudel: I've been talking to them :P
<jbicha> posscon dates are finalized, March 28-30
<Flare183> oh?
<Flare183> hmmm
<Flare183> well
<jbicha> speakers aren't final yet
<Flare183> You guys don't mind me being the team leader? (just wondering, since I'm so young :<)
<jbicha> don't worry about age
<scatteredstones> not at all.
<Weudel> bring the energy and we'll try to figure out the logistics :D
<Flare183> hehe Alright, awesome
<Weudel> at this point we just need to do SOMETHING
<Flare183> Weudel: I agree
<Weudel> so, when are you looking at starting the Ubuntu hours?
<Flare183> sometime around 12:00EDT at Clemson
<Flare183> In the hendrix center
<Flare183> (Clemson University)
<Weudel> when, as in how soon/what days...
<Flare183> Not sure yet
<Flare183> I have a busy schedule to to working at a dinging hall and going to tech
<Weudel> okay... I could probably do a Saturday in Clemson here or there, but might have kids in tow
<jbicha> do the kids like open source?
<Flare183> That's understable
<Flare183> xD
<Weudel> my 8 yr old wears here Ubuntu Developers Conf shirt I snagged her at SELF with pride.
<Flare183> Nice!
<Weudel> and runs Windows 7 on her netbook :/
<Flare183> That's sad tho :<
<Weudel> once they get Netflix to work on Linux I'll be able to convert her
<Flare183> Wine..
<Weudel> what? IE in WINE?
<Flare183> No
<Flare183> the Netflix program :P
<Weudel> indeed
<Weudel> Anyway, is the 15th (Charleston) and 16th (Greenville) of next month doable with CDs?
<Flare183> I should be able to yes
<Flare183> Just PM me your address
<Flare183> and I'll do my best to ship them :3
<jbicha> Flare183: are you buying them from Canonical or making them?
<Weudel> if you plan on doing something in Clemson before then I could probably just grab them in person...
<Flare183> jbicha: No, LoCo teams get BATCHES of CD's for free
<Flare183> Like I'm talking 20+ CD's
<Weudel> yeh, and guitar picks and other stuff, too
<Flare183> xD
<Flare183> They don't offer that :P
<Weudel> oh well
<jbicha> did you get the giant Ubuntu banner too?
<Flare183> hehe yyup
<Flare183> -y
<jbicha> lol, if I had it, I might hang it on my porch or something :)
<Weudel> Stones... send your address to Flare183 on the forums so he can get you some CDs
<scatteredstones> will do
<Weudel> and I'll do the same.
<Flare183> Alright sweet
<Flare183> jbicha: I could do that :p
<Weudel> Anyoone want to go to Ta5 in Columbia?
<Flare183> What's that? o_o
<Weudel> Tech After 5
<Flare183> ah
<Weudel> guess not...
<jbicha> Weudel: I'll try to be there
<Weudel> looks like that's November 9th...
<Weudel> send your address and we'll see if Jesse can get those CDs to you, too
<Weudel> so, anything else?
<Weudel> hello?
<Weudel> y'all still here?
<scatteredstones> ya
<Weudel> @Flare183: you got anything else?
<Flare183> I'm here
<Flare183> hehe
<Flare183> That's about it
* Flare183 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-sc to: Welcome to #ubuntu-us-sc | Get involved! Ask questions. Get answers. | Subscribe to the mailing list and frequently visit the forums and wiki. | We are now an OPEN GROUP on Launchpad! Invite your friends. | Identi.ca: http://identi.ca/group/ubuntusc | Meeting coming soon! Be sure to keep a check on the mailing list! | Meeting is over, see the wiki later for the logs
<Weudel> do we want to plan the next meeting?
<Flare183> Weudel: Last Wed. of every month
<Weudel> cool.... I'll work on some sort of flyer we can give out to people, and post places.
<Flare183> Sweet man :)
<Weudel> laterz
<scatteredstones> i will chat with y'all later. glad the team is coming back to life.
#ubuntu-us-sc 2013-10-26
<wrl_> I don't see any activity, is anyone monitoring?
